

Show HN: A site to post and read code snippets and generate a PNG of the source - thepythonguy
http://blinkofcode.com

======
irth
Reminds me of [http://instacod.es/](http://instacod.es/)

~~~
simi_
It's a really cool front-end experiment, but I fail to grasp its usefulness.

[http://instacod.es/101573](http://instacod.es/101573)

~~~
irth
Instacodes was made as a joke I think. It's like posting food photos on
instagram, but for programmers.

------
thepythonguy
Hey guys! This is a little project I've been working on and I was hoping to
get some feedback. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

~~~
fasteo
Nice and useful idea, but you need the snippets to be "live"; for example,
enable comments and editing, so that snippets get validated/improved/curated
over time. Links to relevant stack overflow questions would be great as well.

~~~
thepythonguy
There actually are comments. Making them "live" as you say is actually a
really good idea it can be like a "proposed change" kind of thing where a user
makes a change and people vote on it to see if it gets changed or not. If a
certain amount of people vote for the cahnge then it replaces the old code.

------
zamalek
Nice concept.

Feedback: the code boxes are too big in the majority of cases, e.g.
[http://blinkofcode.com/5590ed12c57dd447d43e5ad0](http://blinkofcode.com/5590ed12c57dd447d43e5ad0)

------
stuaxo
You could probably chuck the sourcecode itself into a text segment of the png.

------
jbrooksuk
Seems to be down right now.

~~~
thepythonguy
It doesn't seem to have gone down for me, it's possibly just taking a while to
load for whatever reason.

